# Change of Address on REsidence



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

This morning, we went to Extranjeria, Police Station, only because we were passing by and thought about asking them a couple of questions. 

We have moved house and thought about changing the address on my partner's residency card. 

The policeman said that he needed to prove earnings and all that about the 6k euros per year and medical private papers and that he had to take empadronamiento, photos, etc, etc as he was applying for a new one again.

I told him that we came to Spain in April 2011 and that the law changes about the above was sometimes in 2012, so we didn't have to prove anything to anyone. He got his perm residence back in May 2011 and his SIP card (Valencia medical card) and that is all. HE seemed surprised that he can have access to Spain's health system for free and that he was given a perm residence 'green card thingy with NIE on it'... 

I am a bit confused now, is the policeman right? 

To be honest, in May it would be 5 years since we arrived, so I think he can go online and request a change of address with a digital signature, someone has told us. 

We are also planning to get married this year, as I am Spanish myself, maybe he won't need to prove anything anymore?? 

Any advice? 

Ta!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> This morning, we went to Extranjeria, Police Station, only because we were passing by and thought about asking them a couple of questions.
> 
> We have moved house and thought about changing the address on my partner's residency card.
> 
> ...


The policeman is wrong for a number of reasons;

The law change that you mentioned
The fact that all you're doing is changing address - nothing else has to be changed or proved again

The problem is, will somebody else be there next time you go or will this be a continual problem for you? I wonder how one gets around this.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, that's what I have told Mark, there is always the same man in Extranjeria, Monday to Friday. I will call the Extranjeria in Valencia town and see what they say, see if they can tell this other man that he is wrong, because when I mentioned to him that the law changed and we were already here, he just laughed as in saying 'this is what I say and that's final'. I hate funcionarios!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Lolito said:


> Well, that's what I have told Mark, there is always the same man in Extranjeria, Monday to Friday. I will call the Extranjeria in Valencia town and see what they say, see if they can tell this other man that he is wrong, because when I mentioned to him that the law changed and we were already here, he just laughed as in saying 'this is what I say and that's final'. I hate funcionarios!


Good luck with your quest. A great opportunity to show this video again for the benefit os anyone who doesn't know it.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Seen it before many times, it is pretty much like that with the funcionarios.. .I got used to that, so I always make sure I take all sort of papers, even toilet paper, just in case.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lolito said:


> This morning, we went to Extranjeria, Police Station, only because we were passing by and thought about asking them a couple of questions.
> 
> We have moved house and thought about changing the address on my partner's residency card.
> 
> ...



No, It was the 24th April 2012 . Anyone registered before has the right to healthcare. He is only changing the address, he has to prove nothing. 
Don't waste time with him return & ask straight away for the Hojas. I don't even bother attempting to explain these days I just ask for the hojas & it soon gets sorted out. I object to doing work for someone who is being paid to know what the rules are & doesn't.

& yes if you got married there shouldn't be any more problems.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> No, It was the 24th April 2012 . Anyone registered before has the right to healthcare. He is only changing the address, he has to prove nothing.
> Don't waste time with him return & ask straight away for the Hojas. I don't even bother attempting to explain these days I just ask for the hojas & it soon gets sorted out. I object to doing work for someone who is being paid to know what the rules are & doesn't.
> 
> & yes if you got married there shouldn't be any more problems.


Actually I don't think being married to a Spaniard would change anything. I'm married to a Spaniard and my residency has been granted on the basis of being a family member of an EU citizen. The fact that my husband is Spanish (as opposed to another EU nationality) is irrelevant. 

At any rate, in your case you shouldn't have to prove anything.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Can anyone of you phone the guy and tell him all that? lol! I rather not see him and his stupid smile like he knows everything. pah!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I have sent the Policia a letter by fax, saying about all the wrong information he gave us today, which wasn't just about the above, but also he mentioned a few things about Declaracion de la REnta and the Residencia Permanente that were also all wrong. I explained (very politely - so not me!) that he was giving out the wrong info, I enclosed a few links and BOE laws from April 2012, etc, etc. Would love to see his face when he reads it. 

Funnily enough, my mum's brother is doing that very same job in another police station and I have phoned him and he said I was right and that he (the man) should have known these things, he said he might be a young recruit and I said, he was around 60 years old.... he couldn't believe it. lol!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I have sent the Policia a letter by fax, saying about all the wrong information he gave us today, which wasn't just about the above, but also he mentioned a few things about Declaracion de la REnta and the Residencia Permanente that were also all wrong. I explained (very politely - so not me!) that he was giving out the wrong info, I enclosed a few links and BOE laws from April 2012, etc, etc. Would love to see his face when he reads it.
> 
> Funnily enough, my mum's brother is doing that very same job in another police station and I have phoned him and he said I was right and that he (the man) should have known these things, he said he might be a young recruit and I said, he was around 60 years old.... he couldn't believe it. lol!


So you have a Spanish family member doing the same job as the policeman who doesn't know his stuff? I don't know why you bother coming on the forum!
Ask him to send you the links/ copies of what he has to follow and take that in to the ploice station.
I wouldn't be surprised if sending a "letter by fax" (a bureaufax?) was just as ignored as any other info this man has received.
I'd go in personally, armed with print outs and paragraphs highlighted.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes Pesky, he sent me a link, see page 26. If we wait till we have been here 5 years, next month, then we can ask for the residencia permanent, in this case, they give it to you without asking to prove anything, i.e earnings, saving, private medical cover, etc. It is your right, so we might well wait till then and then change the address at the same time I guess.

http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policies/citizenship/docs/guide_free_movement_low_es.pdf


----------

